# Heres a rare on but it needs a little work



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXREMELY-RARE-HISTORICAL-FLASK-ROUGH-READY-MASTERSON-/360243605515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e031300b


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2010)

I've see worse items restored. They dont seem to say what they used to glue it. Hopefully just a water soluable glue.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 7, 2010)

$1,000 seems a little steep for just about anything that is missing glass but I can see where this thing would be top dolar whole. I can't imagine that it would survive shipping in its current state -unless the shipping was hand delivery on a padded pillow. 

 [/align]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/align]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 7, 2010)

Textbook cryer...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey, you can't prove damaged in shipping[]


----------



## peejrey (Nov 7, 2010)

So it's broke..........,and the buyer buys it..............(well for $1000) and he, or she has to put it back together.
 Sounds like something i would do................


----------



## Stardust (Nov 7, 2010)

So it's a $1,000 puzzle bottle.


----------



## evelynz8735 (Nov 10, 2010)

> $1,000 seems a little steep for just about anything that is missing glass but I can see where this thing would be top dolar whole. I can't imagine that it would survive shipping in its current state -unless the shipping was hand delivery on a padded pillow


 




 Thanks you for the post. 
 Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.





 __________________
watch free movies online


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2010)

1000 bucks??? no way.I don't care how rare it is,its NOT WHOLE.
  I have enough glass jig saws on the shelf []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Evelyn, how about starting a post with your interests or a bottle if you got one.
 Don't mind the goofiness round here, join in if you like. Most of the time we can turn that off and get you questions answered too.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the good thing about the whole deal is the $28.00 shipping fee. Completely worthless unless you happened to dig this yourself and went to the trouble of trying to find all the pieces in the tailings...and uh, then used water soluble glue to um...forget it.[8D]


----------

